# Ultrasound - Complete Abdomen 76700



## torresreb (Apr 11, 2012)

A complete abdomen as we all know consists of the following 8 organs/areas:

liver, pancreas, spleen, gallbladder, kidneys, common bile duct, upper abdominal aorta and the IVC.

however what if the gallbladder has been surgically removed, as one would frequently find after the imaging has taken place,  do we not get 'credit' for looking in that area and dictating that it was removed? 

can we not still code a complete rather than a limited? 

opinions please, thank you!!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 11, 2012)

You can code it as complete if the absence of gallbladder is documented.


----------



## balakrishnanv (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello,


Ultrasound abdomen complete(76700) there should be a documentation of 8 organ if any one is missing still you can code it as a limited(76705) but if it is documented as organ is absent then you can it as a complete abdome ultrasound(76700).

Regards,

Balakrishnan CPC-H.


----------

